# Companion Dog Show & Family Fun Day, nr Tavistock



## MGFTAnimalSanctuary (Jun 30, 2008)

Date : 20th July 2008

Event : Companion Dog Show and Family Fun Day

at : MGFT Animal Sanctuary, Wingletang Rescue Centre, Brentor Road, Heathfield, nr Tavistock, PL19 0LF

Reason: Fundraising Event raising funds to enable MGFT to continue to rescue and rehome cats and dogs

Time : 11am - 4.30pm.

Entry : £1 adult, 50p child.

Attractions : Pedigree & Novelty Dog Classes, Dog Scurry, Stalls, Tombola, Raffle, Refreshments, BBQ, Bouncy Castle

Contact : Tel 01822 810215 Pet adoption and animal welfare are the MGFT's main concern


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i went to a little show there yesterday ,it was a nice day out


----------

